# I love learning...



## matt01 (Dec 24, 2004)

I am so very grateful for the opportunity that we have in this land to go to school and or pursue education on are own. 

I have just received my latest project in the mail. I am pursuing a M.A. in Philosophy and Literature through California State University, Dominquez Hills. I am unable to think of any real economic reward for doing this program; I will not receive a raise or a job promotion. But, I will be able to read a good deal of good books, and sadly, a few lousy ones.  What I will gain is a greater understanding of the world in which we live, and hopefully a better capability to interact with it.

Anyone else love learning?


----------



## ANT (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, I'm thankful to God that He has given us such an opportunity to persue education as well. 

I have not had the chance to attend college yet, but by His grace have been able to aquire quite an extensive library and study on my own for the past 9 years or so.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 24, 2004)

Ecc 1:17 And I gave my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly: I perceived that this also is vexation of spirit. 
Ecc 1:18 For in much wisdom is much grief: and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Ecc 1:17 And I gave my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly: I perceived that this also is vexation of spirit.
> Ecc 1:18 For in much wisdom is much grief: and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow.



Yeah, but I still like to read and read and read and read and read and read...I think you get the idea!


----------



## matt01 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Ecc 1:17 And I gave my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly: I perceived that this also is vexation of spirit.
> Ecc 1:18 For in much wisdom is much grief: and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow.



Scott,

I agree that there is a folly in too much learning. The man who sequesters himself in his library and does nothing else but "learn". That is a dangerous and sinful thing.

With this said, learning is still a good thing. One of the reason that I chose this program over others, is that my education is high school consisted of nonsense and seeing how little I could do. When I arrived at college, I worked hard but, unfortunately, studied business--boring for the most part. It is my hope that I will be able to catch up on some of the things that I missed as I work through this program.

Knowledge puffeth up, but love buildeth up... (I Corinthians 8:1)


----------



## Robin (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Matt,

Here's a link to one of my teachers - holding onto that historical, Christian idea of learning.....


http://www.augustinefellowship.org/augustinefellowship/resource/index.shtml?main

I heartily encourage you, Matt....go for it...

I love learning....and God help me, will be at it when my time is up here ---- then all of eternity will be spent enjoying the splendid wonders of God's creation (music, nature, science, philosophy, art) while reaching to comprehend the mysteries of God's transcendent nature! The Age to Come will be filled with unimaginable blessings - much of which will include learning....

What we do unto the Lord in life is not lost....so what the Lord has given you to do, do it as unto the Lord!

Robin


----------

